# centered vs not centered?! Heel edge catches?



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm actually centering my new boots as we speak and I currently have them at 1.25 off the front and 1.5 off the back. Sounds like your not that far off yourself. If you adjusted you rear minding up towards the toe edge .25 inches that would put you at an even 1 inch on each side no? If the toe plate is a "gas pedal" then it usually will not effect the toe side edge because they slant upwards as they go out from the binding hence raising the toe portion of your boot out of harms way. I would just make sure your centered and you will avoid many more headaches!


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Make sure your boots are as Centered as possible on your bindings. This is VERY important due that your edges use leverage to turn. If you are off center your edges will not distribute the power properly or lack there of. It can make the board feel unstable at high speed on corduroy or chop. I ride on the easy coast too and I can't stress this enough. It takes time to setup new bindings properly. Just picked up a pair of Rome 390 Boss and I have spent close to a month dialing them in. About five trips up on em thus far and I feel like they are as close to perfect as they can be right now. But centering your boot is the very first thing you should do and work out from there. My boots overhang my edges by a little less than a quarter of an inch and I've never caught an edge in a full on carve. If your boots are not centered your turning will suffer, make sure you center them before you ride.

What brand bindings are you running? And pictures would be very helpful too.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Some companies have offset base plates or plates that can slide, if you can't center your boot and the heels are too far, I'm guessing the bindings might be too large. What size boots and bindings are your riding?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

flow 5's XL's on size 12 boots. Boots were almost centered but the bindings def were not. 

I just figured out that the highback wire under the baseplate can be pulled out and placed into another slot when you adjust the highback to be slide in more by removing the strap screw, flipping teh hold down plate and moving it forward. The wire strap under the binding plate has two positions. I assumed you either used one or the other for both ends of teh wire, never realizing I could just put ONE in the closer hole in order to lengthy the wire a bit, vs what I was trying to do before which was to lengthen it too much.

What this did was allow me to keep my highback where I like them, just allowing my boot to fit more centered on the bindings, and allowed me to center the bindings on teh board so now I'm probably ok.

I started another thread in gen asking about setback because, more and more I'm thinking I have teh wrong board for the type of riding I do. WAY too far of a setback. 

heck the minimum width I can set on this board is a 21.5. My kneecap height is 22" but my shoulder width is only 19". Meaning, I should probably ride at 21 or 20 " width. Im 5'11" and go anywhere between 186-195 pounds adn the board is 169 in length. Maybe a tad too big.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> heck the minimum width I can set on this board is a 21.5. My kneecap height is 22" but my shoulder width is only 19". Meaning, I should probably ride at 21 or 20 " width. Im 5'11" and go anywhere between 186-195 pounds adn the board is 169 in length. Maybe a tad too big.


Im 5'8'' and ride 21 exactly so your ok there. If your were more comfortable i would even say its ok if you wanted to widen that stance a bit. Glad you got to the bottom of the centering problem though.


----------

